# Chris Kent Videos: Jeet Kune Do A-Z



## fongjunhauk (Sep 20, 2009)

I am looking for the VHS video set by Sifu Chris Kent called Jeet Kune Do A-Z. There were 5 or 6 videos in all mainly distributed by I&I Sports. I would appreciate any help in locating these... PM me or email me at bonzai276@yahoo.com 

Thanks, 
Rob


----------



## James Kovacich (Sep 22, 2009)

There is a certified instructor under Chris Kent named David Cheng that frequents here:
http://pauljbax.forumco.com/default.asp
You can PM him from there. I'm  sure he can send you in the right direction.


----------



## fongjunhauk (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks James


----------



## James Kovacich (Sep 26, 2009)

Your welcome buddy. Are you the one that Lamar took care of?


----------



## fongjunhauk (Sep 28, 2009)

Yep James... and I got the videos today... cool beans

gracias otra vez


----------

